# Damon Howatt Ventura & Monterey recurve target bows



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Do a search on eBay completed listings for similar bows and condition to see if any have sold recently. I sold a really nice Monterey a few months ago but it was a higher weight.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

wis -

eBay would give you an accurate representation of market value, IF you watch long enough. These things do "trend" and a slow week or bidding war can upset the prices. Still, it's a very good gauge. 

Those bows typically go in the $150 to $250 or even $300 range if in pristine condition (and those look pretty close), but again, depends on the market. 

The odds are the bows are fine, but with anything that old, that hasn't been shot, a through going over for any cracks or glue line separations is in order.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Night Wing (Feb 4, 2009)

Those two recurve bows are very fine bows. The 69" Monterey makes me drool with envy.


----------



## OldSkoolArcher (Oct 27, 2009)

Ebay completed listing are a good resource. Just keep in mind that the sellers of those bows took between a 12-15% hit on fees and the bows had a huge audience viewing them. 

The sight mounts on the sides of your bows are going to hurt their appeal to the collectors. Price them reasonably and post good pictures and you should have no problem selling them.

Good Luck!


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Do both bows have sight brackets on the sides? I would be interested in the Ventura.


----------



## slade (Feb 21, 2003)

I am interested in the Monterey.


----------



## wls (Jul 19, 2011)

Centershot, I sent you an email.



centershot said:


> Do both bows have sight brackets on the sides? I would be interested in the Ventura.


----------



## wls (Jul 19, 2011)

Slade,

I sent you an email.


slade said:


> I am interested in the Monterey.


----------



## slade (Feb 21, 2003)

I received your email and responded.


----------

